# 455 Engine Mount Question



## bnreed3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey forum,

I got my 69 GTO from the shop and they were able to level out my 455 engine (it leaned towards the passenger side). My mechanic said that the engine was mounted tight on the driver's side but that the engine mount on the passenger side was something he has never seen before. Meaning, the mount was slightly different and allowed the engine to move freely, albeit only a small amount. Rather than having it tight to the frame it, the bolt attaching the engine to the frame has room to move. Is this correct? If so, is it that way due to the torque produced by the 455?

Just wanting to make sure this is correct and I am not going to cause future damage to my goat.

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Need pictures.


----------

